# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Thomastik-Infeld Strings

## lflngpicker

I had some gift money and decided to buy the strings I could never afford.  I have bought the Thomastik-Infeld flat wound, Mediums to put on my Collings MT GT, Wide nut model.  I have previously loved the sound of Monels on this mandolin, so I think it is likely that I will enjoy the feel and sound of the T.I.'s.  Can't hurt to try.  Anyone else love these strings?  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## pheffernan

> I had some gift money and decided to buy the strings I could never afford.  I have bought the Thomastik-Infeld flat wound, Mediums to put on my Collings MT GT, Wide nut model.  I have previously loved the sound of Monels on this mandolin, so I think it is likely that I will enjoy the feel and sound of the T.I.'s.  Can't hurt to try.  Anyone else love these strings?


I do, Dan. I first tried them on a Gypsy flattop and now typically install them on your cousin’s early National RM-1. They feel great on the fingertips, last a long time, and add a different sound to your collection. In your case, I think that they’ll help accentuate the contrast between your Collings and Eastman. Enjoy!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Dave Bradford

Love them and use lights on an older Gibson and mediums on Ovation and Adamas mandolins.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Darwin Gaston

I have used the 154W Thomastik-Infeld light strings on my Gibson Fern, Gibson F2 and my Austin Clark 2 point. My music teacher 1st recommended using them for my Gibson F2 and I loved them so I started using them on my other mandolins.  Yes, they are expensive but they last a long time and you don't have to change strings as often on your mandolin I think they are worth the money (you get what you pay for)!  Also, I like the sound of the Thomastik-Infeld stings on my mandolins.  Every so often one of the string companies will put them on sale and then I purchase a bunch of 154W Thomastik-Infeld lights to last me for a year.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

MT2,  I thank you for your testimony.  I would hope if my Collings is typically strung with mediums that the medium strings will suit it.  The diameter seemed appropriate.  Do you think I made the right call?  Thanks!

----------


## pheffernan

> I would hope if my Collings is typically strung with mediums that the medium strings will suit it.  The diameter seemed appropriate.  Do you think I made the right call?


I have typically used the Mittels (mediums) on lighter built flattops and Starks (heavies) on archtops and a resonator, but I don’t think you’ll have any problems with the set you’ve chosen on your MT.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Dave Hanson

I tried a set on an old Gibson A a few years ago, they were very quiet compared to the phosphor bronze strings [ J74 ] I normally use.

Dave H

----------

Eric Platt, 

lflngpicker

----------


## DougC

I use Thomastik 154 mediums on both my MT and custom Mt2. They don't cost that much if you consider that you would buy 3 or 4 sets of regular strings before the TI's wear out.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Bob Buckingham

I had a student in a class I taught last October that had two Collins and F and an A. The A had Thomastik stings on it and sounded far better than the F. She was a good player as well.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lowtone2

I have a set of lights on a Lyon & Healey.  They make _great_ flatwound electric bass strings.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Darwin Gaston

> MT2,  I thank you for your testimony.  I would hope if my Collings is typically strung with mediums that the medium strings will suit it.  The diameter seemed appropriate.  Do you think I made the right call?  Thanks!


Dan,

If you normally use medium strings I would stick with them.  I normally use all light strings on all my mandolins no matter what brand.  I have found after using Thomastik-Infeld strings it spoils you.  Like I said you pay more for them but I have found they will last three times longer on your mandolin and less strings changes which I hate doing.

Also, when I used to play jazz and on my archtop guitars the only strings that I would use were the Thomastik-Infeld Jazz BeBop .011-.047.  Everyone has there favorite strings that they like to use mine just happens to be the Thomastik-Infield strings.

Enjoy the strings,
Darwin

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## David L

I have used Thomastik-Infield mediums exclusively on my 1906 Gibson F2, 1927 Gibson mandola, and 1908 Gibson mandocello for over two decades.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Rdeane

What are the string gauges  on the mittels?

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Barry Canada

David,
Which Thomastiks sets are you using on your Mandola and Mandocello?
Thanks!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## DougC

Thomastik 174's are on my Collings mandola.  Medium gauge I believe. (when in doubt, go for medium. Then you know which way to go if you want a change.)

----------

Barry Canada, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Tim Logan

Dan - my signature below lists the TI's I have on three different style mandolins. I think TI's are great - but definitely, for me, not on a bowl back.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## foldedpath

I believe the TI "Stark" (Hard) strings at .011 - .034 gauge are considered more or less equivalent to D'Addario or GHS medium strings which run .011 - .040 gauge. 

I ran TI flatwound Starks on my Lebeda F5 for around a year when I first bought it and was learning to transition from guitar to mandolin. I loved the tone and the feel under my fingers. Eventually though, I switched to D'Addario J74's and then GHS Silk and Bronze when I started playing in a band, and then later in Irish/Scottish trad sessions. The TI flats just didn't have enough "cut" on the wound strings to be heard well enough in a group of fiddlers and the occasional piper. 

It's a great set of strings for playing alone at home though, so I've been considering trying them again under the current pandemic lockdown. It may be a year before sessions are active again in my area, and I can play tunes with anyone other than my fiddler S.O. at home.

----------

Eric Platt, 

lflngpicker, 

Rdeane

----------


## lflngpicker

> I have typically used the Mittels (mediums) on lighter built flattops and Starks (heavies) on archtops and a resonator, but I don’t think you’ll have any problems with the set you’ve chosen on your MT.


Hi Pat, I really appreciate your confidence boost on my gauge choice.  I will let you know!  :Smile:

----------


## lflngpicker

MT2 and all, I want to thank you for your knowledgeable advice!  Your ideas are a big help to me.  They will arrive Wednesday and after I restringing, I will post a report on how they suit my MT.  Thanks again, Dan

----------


## Tim Logan

> What are the string gauges  on the mittels?


Thomastik mittels:
.010 015 .021 .033 (guage)

17.4 15.4 15.4 15.4 (pounds)

----------

bobvorel, 

lflngpicker, 

Rdeane

----------


## fatt-dad

on an arch top, I'd use the 154st.  Even the, "Heavy" set maxes out at 0.34!  

f-d

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## V70416

> I tried a set on an old Gibson A a few years ago, they were very quiet compared to the phosphor bronze strings [ J74 ] I normally use.
> 
> Dave H


Flatwound TI strings are an acquired taste I reckon. Nice to the fingers. Don't seem to cut in a group setting.

Tried mittel and starks. Sounded the same when I took them off as when new.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Rdeane

Does TI make any strings for an octave with a 22" scale? I know they make mandola strings but haven't seen any octaves listed.

----------


## David L

> David,
> Which Thomastiks sets are you using on your Mandola and Mandocello?
> Thanks!


The mandola has mittle (medium) alto mandolin (European mandola) strings. I don't know about the mandocello, but probably mediums, also.

----------


## Gary Leonard

> Does TI make any strings for an octave with a 22" scale? I know they make mandola strings but haven't seen any octaves listed.


No, they do not. You would have to buy a custom set, emando.com has a set that is nice. A great alternative is to buy d'addario flatwound chrome steel single guitar strings in the gauges you need.  FYI, the D'addario FW custom set they sell for mandolin are simply repackaged chrome steel guitar strings in selected gauges.  There is a great article on this at jazzmando.com that goes more into depth on this.

----------

lflngpicker, 

Rdeane, 

Tim Logan

----------


## lflngpicker

I strung up my MT today with the Thomastik Infeld medium FW’s and really enjoyed playing.  The cloth wrapping on each end of the strings is a great feature, the tone is rich and colorful, but but not quite as loud.  My MT has a big voice anyway, so the tone and volume feel just right for me.  The comfort on the fingers is amazing!  That was a very noticeable difference and made fingering runs and chords easier.  I am enjoying the change and will look forward to the days ahead practicing with these strings.

----------


## Darwin Gaston

> I strung up my MT today with the Thomastik Infeld medium FW’s and really enjoyed playing.  The cloth wrapping on each end of the strings is a great feature, the tone is rich and colorful, but but not quite as loud.  My MT has a big voice anyway, so the tone and volume feel just right for me.  The comfort on the fingers is amazing!  That was a very noticeable difference and made fingering runs and chords easier.  I am enjoying the change and will look forward to the days ahead practicing with these strings.


Dan,

From the looks of your post I think you will be getting more Thomastik-Infeld strings.  I agree with you 100 percent they are more comfortable on the fingers.  The Thomastik-Infeld strings will last you for a couple months versus some of other strings that you have to change every month.  So in the long run the price should equal out about the same.  The current set of strings that I have on my mandolin now I have been playing every day for almost three months and they still sound good.  The one thing I do after I finish playing is always take a cloth and wipe the strings off.  I believe it helps the life of the strings no matter what brand you use and I do the same with my guitar strings after playing.

Enjoy those strings!!!!
Darwin

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> Dan,
> 
> From the looks of your post I think you will be getting more Thomastik-Infeld strings.  I agree with you 100 percent they are more comfortable on the fingers.  The Thomastik-Infeld strings will last you for a couple months versus some of other strings that you have to change every month.  So in the long run the price should equal out about the same.  The current set of strings that I have on my mandolin now I have been playing every day for almost three months and they still sound good.  The one thing I do after I finish playing is always take a cloth and wipe the strings off.  I believe it helps the life of the strings no matter what brand you use and I do the same with my guitar strings after playing.
> 
> Enjoy those strings!!!!
> Darwin


Thanks Darwin, I am sure you are correct about the life of the TI’s.  Playing them now a couple of days, I have noticed the dynamics of the attach with my Blue Chip picks— it seems these strings allow a softer to harder attack and even more dynamic volume range results.  The tone is sparkling and my speed is increasing on fiddle tunes.  I am starting to consider putting the same set on my 815V.  Thanks Darwin!

----------


## Strabo

Best strings ever.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> Best strings ever.


So far, I am blown away by the the tone they produce from my MT and the ease of tension.  My MT seems to love them too due to the reduced pull on the neck(tongue in cheek, but true)!

----------


## lflngpicker

I just ordered my second set to string up my MD815V with, and this time went with light gauge since this F5 was set up for lights.  Just love the tone and reduced tension with the Thomastik Infelds.  Best price is at Strings and Beyond, with free shipping for this item. They play so smoothly.  Intonation is superb.

----------


## Kevin Winn

How's the bass response?  I've got D'A Monels on my F5S and like the way they sound in general, but the bass could use a bit more 'oomph.'  I tried the D'A flats and liked the feel, but the sound was lacking character.

Haven't tried the Mangan Monels yet, but heard good things about them as well.

The search is never-ending...

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## bigskygirl

I love these strings, I put them on my Northfield and they sounded and felt great.  Strings and Beyond is a pretty good price, I got them last year from Amazon for $39.99 and free shipping, now that same fulfillment vendor has increased by $20 so no way.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Thanks Kevin and Bigskygirl, The bass response matches the instrument’s normal richness and natural tone.  There is a subtle difference with each type of string, but the D’A Monels sounded as good as the D’A PB’s (J74’s) and the TI’s have their own subtle tone,  but work beautifully on my MT.  They easily pop with volume according to the attack and dynamics.  They pair nicely with a thicker pick such as a 1.4 thickness.  Big sky, you think the bass response was to your standards on your Northfield? Sounds like you are happy, too.  I am wondering why I never took the plunge before, but I know it was price. The longevity makes up for that.  YMMV

----------


## Kevin Winn

Thanks - got a couple more sets of monels to work through, but I'll give them a try.  I have used TI's on my bass guitar, and once I got used to the lower tension, they were great.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> Thanks - got a couple more sets of monels to work through, but I'll give them a try.  I have used TI's on my bass guitar, and once I got used to the lower tension, they were great.


I really love the D’Adarrio Monels you mentioned earlier.

----------


## bigskygirl

Hi Dan, overall I thought they sounded great on the Northfield, to me the tone was very clear and loud.  I infrequently record myself so I can’t really say for sure that the bass in particular stood out.  The longevity does make up somewhat for the price, heck, under pandemic conditions they’d probably last a year for me - I generally kept them on about 6 months and could have stretched that even further.

----------

Kevin Winn, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Barry Canada

I find the stings lovely to play however the bass is definitely not as powerful.
The strings are more laid back or you could say less upfront, less drive!
They are much easier to fret with less string noise. Great for jazz on my Phoenix Jazz mandolin.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

I hear what you are saying Barry.  True.  My Collings has so much volume and deep bass that I can get a lot of sound from it across the courses in a balanced way.  I believe the hard tension TI strings would produce more, but if I were playing in a BG band I would want phosphorus bronze mediums to get as much power as needed.  I do like like the dynamic range the TI’s allow with attack sensitivity to the composition of the song you are playing.  They allow for both big enough bass and drive in general, as well as quiet tones.  The pick has a lot to do with those factors, too.  No question there is a trade off, and my uses are home play and video recording to join in the virtual church team these days, so then I am on a mic.  I agree with you, generally.

----------


## jerrydegarmo

Strings and beyond has the TIs 10 per cent off. $42 and free shipping.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## bobvorel

I've been playing for about 6 months, very seriously, on a Washburn A model that I've had since 1998. I'm so glad that I stumbled onto this train of posts about the thomastik infield strings as I had been having problems with buzzing etc, with D'Addario strings. When I heard how great these strings were in settling a lot of intonation problems I"d been having, I bought a set of mediums. They are FANTASTIC. What a difference. I'm so glad and thankful to all who have written this thread. I've learned a lot. Thanks again. Bobvorel

----------

Darwin Gaston, 

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Bobvorel, so happy to hear they are working out for you and giving you reduced buzzing and improved intonation.  Dan

----------


## Dave Bradford

I’d like to ask if any fellow TI fans if they have ever mixed TI sets?  I’m thinking of combining Heavy G and D with medium A and E unless there is a good reason not to.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

I love TI strings.  I would think if your mandolin is a modern build (my goofy term) it should have the structure to handle whatever combination of strings that suits you.  It is important for all of us to be aware of the mandolin we are putting a heavier Set of strings on, IMHO.  Let us know how it works out.

----------

Dave Bradford

----------


## Polecat

> Id like to ask if any fellow TI fans if they have ever mixed TI sets?  Im thinking of combining Heavy G and D with medium A and E unless there is a good reason not to.


If you mix string gauges, you will have intonation issues. I no longer use T.I. strings because they have become too expensive for me - I now use Fisoma Supersolos, which are also a flat-wound string aimed at the classical market. Occasionally I break an E-string, which I then replace with a GHS 0.012" string, which approximates the gauge of the broken string. If I don't replace both E-strings, they are audibly out of tune with one another except when played as open strings - not greatly, but sufficiently to bother me. With both strings replaced, the instrument sounds in tune again (or as in tune as a mandolin can sound - it's always a compromise). 
How large the intonation issue will be? no idea, I would be inclined to try it and see.

----------

Dave Bradford, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Dave Bradford

Thanks and worth a try to see if there is an issue.  I usually change them once a year so the worst that can happen is I’ll have to change a few back to the other gauge.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## pops1

If you put heavier G and D strings on you may improve intonation by lowering the action. Heavier strings can be used with lower action. It won't take much, but will help.

----------

Dave Bradford, 

lflngpicker

----------


## David L

> If you mix string gauges, you will have intonation issues. I no longer use T.I. strings because they have become too expensive for me - I now use Fisoma Supersolos, which are also a flat-wound string aimed at the classical market. Occasionally I break an E-string, which I then replace with a GHS 0.012" string, which approximates the gauge of the broken string. If I don't replace both E-strings, they are audibly out of tune with one another except when played as open strings - not greatly, but sufficiently to bother me. With both strings replaced, the instrument sounds in tune again (or as in tune as a mandolin can sound - it's always a compromise). 
> How large the intonation issue will be? no idea, I would be inclined to try it and see.


There is a difference between mixing string gauges for different pitches and mixing string gauges in a paired course. Using heavy G and D with medium A and E won't cause any intonation problems, just a difference in tension.

----------

Dave Bradford, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Polecat

> There is a difference between mixing string gauges for different pitches and mixing string gauges in a paired course. Using heavy G and D with medium A and E won't cause any intonation problems, just a difference in tension.


Sorry to disagree, but how a string intones depends upon its length, mass and the tension it is under. That is why if one changes to a lighter or heavier set of strings one has to move the bridge, even if only slightly to get the mandolin to play in tune. As I wrote before, the change may be so slight as not to bother one (as in replacing Fisoma supersolo strings with slightly stiffer and thicker  GHS), but nonetheless it is there. The only way to find out is to try it and see.

----------

Dave Bradford, 

lflngpicker

----------


## killntime

I put a set of the Thomasticks on a few days ago per all of the recommendations. Biggest pro for me is that they are very easy on the fingers. I have only been playing a few months so my fingers we’re getting torn up pretty bad. The sound is good, however I’m not sure that I like all of the volume that I lost. I guess I didn’t get Wowed as much as I thought I would for the price. 

FYI, this was on a Pava Pro A model.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## David L

> I put a set of the Thomasticks on a few days ago per all of the recommendations. Biggest pro for me is that they are very easy on the fingers. I have only been playing a few months so my fingers we’re getting torn up pretty bad. The sound is good, however I’m not sure that I like all of the volume that I lost. I guess I didn’t get Wowed as much as I thought I would for the price. 
> 
> FYI, this was on a Pava Pro A model.


Don't mistake brightness for volume. They have a darker tone than many other strings.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Heady

I'm about to splurge on a set of viola strings (cheaper than my last set, but more than my Helicore standby).  I might go for it and finally give these a try for my mandolin.  They're less than a cheap (but not painful) set of viola strings so YOLO, right?  My question is... I JUST switched to an oval hole.  It came with the same strings my starter mandolin came with, but I discovered and fell in love with the D'addario nickel-bronze strings on my previous f-hole instrument.  Should I try strings I'm used to first to gauge how the string translates to the new instrument, or just go for it while I'm online ordering the viola strings?

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Tim Logan

"Does TI make any strings for an octave with a 22" scale? I know they make mandola strings but haven't seen any octaves listed."


Rdeane - I believe the top four strings of this $100 (yep, that's right!) lute string set will work with that 22" scale length. Quite the price though.

https://m.juststrings.com/thomastik-infeldlute.html

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Jim Garber

> Does TI make any strings for an octave with a 22" scale? I know they make mandola strings but haven't seen any octaves listed.





> Rdeane - I believe the top four strings of this $100 (yep, that's right!) lute string set will work with that 22" scale length. Quite the price though.
> https://m.juststrings.com/thomastik-infeldlute.html


Just Strings is a little confused. Those Liuto strings are for the 5 course mandocello invented and played and composed for by Raffaele Calace not for a lute. You may be correct, Tim, that the top 4 string pairs would work but to be real sure I would contact Thomastik directly and see what they suggest. That Juststrings set looks like it was a custom one but we don't know what scale length they were meant for. Besides you are also paying for that C course which are probably the most expensive strings in the set. They do make a *mandola set* for European mandola tuned octave GDAE but that is for 45cm/17-3/4" scale. You also have to make sure that the strings are long enough for your scale length. I would contact them to see what they recommend: info@thomastik-infeld.com

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Tim Logan

RDeane/Jim - maybe scroll way down to Margoro's response on this thread- re the liuto strings - that's where I got his response when I asked about a 23" scale. 

https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...homastik+liuto

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Rdeane

> "Does TI make any strings for an octave with a 22" scale? I know they make mandola strings but haven't seen any octaves listed."
> 
> 
> Rdeane - I believe the top four strings of this $100 (yep, that's right!) lute string set will work with that 22" scale length. Quite the price though.
> 
> https://m.juststrings.com/thomastik-infeldlute.html


Yikes! That's expensive.  I appreciate your feedback.  I have since sold the octave to someone who will play it more than I will.

----------

lflngpicker, 

Tim Logan

----------


## mandobassman

> I would hope if my Collings is typically strung with mediums that the medium strings will suit it.  The diameter seemed appropriate.  Do you think I made the right call?  Thanks!


The TI Starks are actually a bit lighter tension than round wound mediums. I would go with the heavy for a Collings.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Bill Cameron

I get the impression that most posters are comparing TI flats to Daddario round 74s without getting involved in the Daddario flats,which are good strings at a much less flabbergasting price than the TIs. It so happens that today was the day I decided to put on the TI Mediums I splurged on awhile ago out of curiosity, having used the Daddario flatwounds for years. Since the Daddarios on my MTO were still pretty good, I decided to experiment a bit while comparing. I put the TIs on G, A and E and left the old Dadd D course on for awhile so I could compare them up close. 

First thing I noticed about the TIs was the cool wrappings at both ends of the G D and A. Thats gotta be a good sign for gripping, and indeed they were easy to put on and tune up. Second thing different was only discovered by reading the wrapper: the TIs have a wound A, while the Dadds are plain A and E. The winding on the As is so fine that I did not believe for some time that this was for realthey just seem like plain steel! Im sure a microscope would show the winding, I was eventually satisfied by close flashlight and reading-glasses examination. Plus running my thumbnail along them gives it away. 

So in playing some tunes and exercises using the G and D a lot, I got a feel for the difference. The TIs have a more complex sound, overtones I guess, while the Dadds (about 3 months old, still in good shape) have a more unified tone that is starting to get thuddy, certainly in comparison. Volume is about even. Physically, giving the old fingernail-test, and visually, you can tell that the TIs are more fine-wound and more reductive of string squeak. 

I also found I immediately was getting some buzzing on the TI E and A which had not been there before,  and had to raise the action at the bridgefrom about .05 to .07 at 12th. May not be done fussing with it yet.    I think its weird that despite all the info on the TI packaging, it doesnt state the string gauges which is pretty darn basic. 

I will have to play the TIs for awhile before I form a full opinion.  I think its quite possible I might just stay with the Daddarios for my less expensive mandos and keep the TIs on the Collings. 

Its fun to obsess over this exceedingly nerdy topic with my fellow enthusiasts. Cheers.

----------

Eric Platt, 

Joey Anchors, 

lflngpicker

----------


## LadysSolo

I finally splurged on a set yesterday. Be interested to see how I like them.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Caleb

I’m hoping to get a set of heavies for my MT from Santa this year.  I’ve just about settled on La Bella as my favorite string, but I still want to try some TIs and some Straight Ups at some point.

----------

Joey Anchors, 

lflngpicker

----------


## danjec

Hope not wrong to bump an old thread, but have just popped some TI M154 strings on my Eastman MD505 - initial impressions are WOW! Sound really sweet (in at least two senses of the word) so not immediately regretting the outlay. They replaced a set of Newtone strings.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## JEStanek

I liked the Mittels on several of my instruments but the extra cost of the wound A strings wasn't worth it for similar sound, feel and longevity with the D'Addario Flat Tops.

Jamie

----------

danjec, 

lflngpicker

----------


## meow-n-dolin

"Hope not wrong to bump an old thread, but have just popped some TI M154 strings on my Eastman MD505..."

There are so many threads on TI strings here that I don't think you need to worry about that.

I have used TI's on every mandolin I have owned, including an F12 and a R. L. Givens A6. In some cases, the D'Addarios were the clear winners -- as on the F12 and on my oval-hole Eastman 314. I picked up an Eastman 915 about six months ago and wore out a couple of sets of D'Addarios, wanting to give them a thorough  "road test."  I found, to my wallet's disappointment, that the TIs were the clear winner -- the woody, rich tone, most notable on the G and D strings, was an unmistakable improvement (to my ears).

That being said, I seldom play in a "bluegrass environment," and I seldom have to "compete" with a dobro or banjo. The D'Addarios do seem to cut through a bit better in those situations.

----------


## danjec

Well, at least its not another thread added to the mix 😁
Im a home player, and folkie/Celtic tunes, so I think flattops might actually be perfect for me. Will be interested to see what their lifespan is like - the Newtones werent holding tune, which prompted this test (they had been on a bit too long). 

Will add the DAddadarios to the list for when these swap out for comparison- thanks Jamie.

----------


## meow-n-dolin

> Well, at least it’s not another thread added to the mix 
> I’m a home player, and folkie/Celtic tunes, so I think flattops might actually be perfect for me. Will be interested to see what their lifespan is like - the Newtones weren’t holding tune, which prompted this test (they had been on a bit too long). 
> 
> Will add the D’Addadarios to the list for when these swap out for comparison- thanks Jamie.


The TIs should last you the better part of a year, depending on the particulars, of course. A set of D'Addarios might might last me two months. The TIs "seem" to stay in tune better, as well, though I have never really put that "feeling" to a proper "test."

----------

danjec, 

Eric Platt

----------


## Eric Platt

Have TI Stark on the Coombe and D'Addario FW on the Strad-O-Lin. Obviously different instruments. Will still compare them. The D'Addario are not as flexible as the TI, and obviously don't have the silk wrapping. The latter is nice as it gives the strings more grip on the tuner post and makes it less likely to slip, IMO. I think the TI are a bit more full sounding. But not enough to get worried about. And wouldn't hesitate to put D'Addario on the Coombe.

As for longevity, don't know. One friend has had the same set of D'Addario flatwound on his Clark mandolin for a number of years. So they can last, too. Will hopefully report back when it's time to change strings on either of these instruments.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## bbcee

I've had TI Starks on my F4 copy for the better part of 18 months. They're just perfect on it.

I just changed them, and as I didn't have any Starks laying around  :Laughing:  I used a GHS Silk & Bronze set. They're good - less full, less complex, but something of the woody character appeared with these. I'm enjoying the difference, but I know with my acidic sweat, these will be dead in a few weeks, and then back to TIs.

----------


## webber

I swapped to TI Starks on my Nouveau a few months back, and have been greatly enjoying the sound and feel. They're quieter than D'Addario PB for sure, but the tone is worth the slight drop in volume. I play with an upright bassist, guitarist, singer, keyboardist, and fiddler and have no trouble cutting through them and projecting. Our fiddler and guitarist both commented on how much nicer the TI Starks are to play, as well as how much better they sound. Highly recommended!

----------


## fatt-dad

I've used T-I's a lot. Starks for arch-top and Mediums for flat-top.  If you find the gauges, you'll see that the Starks are less gauge than the J-74's.

I'm still seeking the answer for my octave mandolin (21-in scale).  The mandolin set are long enough, but it seems you'd have to monkey with the wrapping?

I've tried to write to T-I, my no return to date.

f-d

----------


## Martin Beer

I haven't tried the TIs yet, but if the flat top mandolin I'm building is a success, it might get a set. I've got Galli flatwounds on the old Harmony I'm playing most at the moment, which are sold as electric mandolin strings but actually work well acoustically.

----------


## Sevelos

I love the Thomastiks and use them on all my mandolins for 35 years now. Much better than other flat-wounds - less buzzing and crackling, strong balanced sound, keep for a long time and even bring back to life old so-so instruments.

----------


## Tim Logan

I posted this on a separate thread - but then realized it might be more helpful to others to include it in this long-standing thread:

"I recently put TI flat wound guitar strings on my Burgin 23" scale Shanghai octave mandolin (.012, .024, .033, .044). I use TI's on my Lyon & Healy, for which they are perfect, and I was curious (although hesitant) about them for my OM. It was a fortunate experiment because they are SUPERB.
There have been lots of threads about TI's on standard size mandolins, but I haven't seen much regarding OM's. Folks seem to love them or hate them. I play only classical music, no Bluegrass, and for that purpose and my taste these TI's are tremendous. They are called Plectrums and the product number is AC112. Bit pricey because you have to buy two sets to get the string pairs - but like other TI's I suspect they will last 3-4 times longer than most traditional round wounds."

----------


## Jim Garber

Tim: I wonder if the mandola set that TI makes would give you those same gauges. The confusing part is the nomenclature for mandola in Europe vs. North America. Generally mandolas over there are tuned as our OMs. TI makes strings for both tunings but you may have to check. Their octave tuned set might be for a shorter scale—I am it sure. You could write to them to see what they recommend.

I just checked and the scale length the make their mandola strings is 17.75”.  Heavier gauge than what you are using.

Actually I just checked here and they describe these as being flatwound bronze which is interesting. Are the mandolin strings bronze?

http://www.juststrings.com/toi-ac112.html

----------

Tim Logan

----------


## Tim Logan

Jim, there are perhaps other TI strings that might work - but I have had no luck trying to get TI to respond to my inquiries. A double set of TI AC112 guitar strings totals to $52 which is about the same as the TI mittels cost for my L&H. The guitar strings are plentiful, easy to locate, and will last longer than standard rounds. But most importantly I REALLY, REALLY love how these sound and feel. I couldn't be more pleased with them - so at this point my search is over. Again though , a caveat to any who are scratching their head over TI's: they have their own unique sound which many have found they do not like. Experimenters will likely either love them or hate them!

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## foldedpath

As I mentioned last year in this thread, I tried TI Starks on my mandolin in the early years I started playing it, but eventually found I needed more "bite" to be heard in bands and Irish trad sessions. So I settled on GHS Silk and Bronze mediums. I always said that if I played alone at home I'd probably go back to TI strings.

That's not quite the situation yet, but I've been moving most of my faster Irish dance tune repertoire onto "Irish" flute, and slower tunes I only play at home are moving more to the octave mandolin these days. I still bring the mandolin to sessions but it's more of a backup for tunes I haven't transferred to flute, or tunes that makes heavy use of the fiddle G string (can't get that on the flute).

So... I decided to take the leap and try TI Starks on my mandolin again. 

Egad! The price is so much higher now, and they weren't cheap before. Anyway, I put 'em on a couple days ago. The finger feel is very nice like I remembered. The volume loss was noticeable at first, and they sounded a bit too tubby (for lack of a better word). But it wasn't the strings it was the setup. I raised the bridge a little for higher action and the strings suddenly came alive with decent volume and a nice warm tone. The strings needed a little more room to move than the stiffer GHS mediums.

I'll still have to answer two questions before going to these full time. First, how long can they last before a string change? I'm very picky about intonation, and intonation always goes out with fret wear and stretching, usually before you hear the strings go too dull in tone. I change my GHS Silk and Bronze strings about once a month. If I can get three months out of these TI's before changing strings, I *think* I could probably afford $57 every time, but we'll see. 

The second question is whether they can still be heard in a small to medium sized Irish trad session, or do I really need a brighter string like the GHS Silk and Bronze set?  The acid test will be tomorrow at a session in a local brew pub, where there will be one set of Scottish smallpipes, one whistle, a guitar, and probably 5 or 6 fiddles. If I can at least hear myself and manage to lead off a set, I'll call that a success.

----------


## meow-n-dolin

> The second question is whether they can still be heard in a small to medium sized Irish trad session, or do I really need a brighter string like the GHS Silk and Bronze set?  The acid test will be tomorrow at a session in a local brew pub, where there will be one set of Scottish smallpipes, one whistle, a guitar, and probably 5 or 6 fiddles. If I can at least hear myself and manage to lead off a set, I'll call that a success.


Well, it probably depends on the particular situation. I just came back from a (mostly Irish and Old-time) jam session which included one other mando (resonator type), two guitars (sometimes three), a tenor guitar, a baritone uke, three fiddles, and a stand-up bass. We used four mics, but only the 'leader' of the particular number being played was personally mic'd.  I had to be a bit aggressive, but they could hear me just fine. (TI's on and Eastman 915) So I would definitely give it a go. You might be surprised. Good luck!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Eric Platt

Good luck. I have done a couple of outdoor jams with uillean pipes, an accordion or two, nyckelharpa(s) and fiddles. Most could hear me okay. And when my wife has filmed us the mandolin does come through fine. Now, those jams are Scandinavian, rather than Irish, so that may make a difference.

A few weeks ago, I did lead an indoor Scandinavian jam with multiple fiddles, mandolins, and guitars and folks had no problem hearing my mandolin with Thomastik strings. 

Let us know how it goes with your jam.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## foldedpath

Here's the After Action Report on the TI experiment in yesterday's mixed Scottish/Cape Breton/Irish session. 

The mandolin was up against one piper, four fiddles, one whistle, one guitar (actually two, but one was too quiet to be heard). 

The piper sits out about half the sets, and when it was just fiddles and whistle I was able to kick off a couple of sets, so I know people across the circle could hear it. 

With sets where the piper was playing, the mandolin disappeared. But that was predictable, because yesterday he brought his loud border pipes instead of his quieter smallpipes. With border pipes, you just follow the piper and can barely even hear yourself. Still, it's fun to play with a piper so I don't mind the volume. It just comes with the territory.

My left hand fingertips weren't quite as sore as they usually are after three hours of this kind of thing, so that's a plus for the TI strings. I'll keep them on for a couple of months and see how well the intonation holds up, compared to the GHS Silk and Bronze I've been using. 

There will be another of these sessions next month, a big 5-day workshop coming up after the Holidays, and we'll be having friends over for tunes once in a while. So I'll have a few more times to see how they work in a group before making a final decision on switching to TI's full time.

----------

Eric Platt

----------


## s11141827

> Here's the After Action Report on the TI experiment in yesterday's mixed Scottish/Cape Breton/Irish session. 
> 
> The mandolin was up against one piper, four fiddles, one whistle, one guitar (actually two, but one was too quiet to be heard). 
> 
> The piper sits out about half the sets, and when it was just fiddles and whistle I was able to kick off a couple of sets, so I know people across the circle could hear it. 
> 
> With sets where the piper was playing, the mandolin disappeared. But that was predictable, because yesterday he brought his loud border pipes instead of his quieter smallpipes. With border pipes, you just follow the piper and can barely even hear yourself. Still, it's fun to play with a piper so I don't mind the volume. It just comes with the territory.
> 
> My left hand fingertips weren't quite as sore as they usually are after three hours of this kind of thing, so that's a plus for the TI strings. I'll keep them on for a couple of months and see how well the intonation holds up, compared to the GHS Silk and Bronze I've been using. 
> ...


Also the Flatwound design will save the frets from scratches, plus they have silk wound around them to protect them.

----------


## s11141827

It would also rock if Thomastik also had instructions on how to install those strings because I'm not yet sure if they should be trimmed (like the Guitar strings) or not when installed on the Mandolin. They only give instructions on how to install their Strings designed for Orchestral Bowed instruments (this applies to Viola D'amore & other bowed instruments) but I'm not really yet sure if it's the same or different for the strings designed for strummed stringed instruments which would include Mandolin, Mandola, Mandocello, Bouzouki, Guitars, Bass Guitars, you name it.

----------


## meow-n-dolin

> It would also rock if Thomastik also had instructions on how to install those strings because I'm not yet sure if they should be trimmed (like the Guitar strings) or not when installed on the Mandolin. They only give instructions on how to install their Strings designed for Orchestral Bowed instruments (this applies to Viola D'amore & other bowed instruments) but I'm not really yet sure if it's the same or different for the strings designed for strummed stringed instruments which would include Mandolin, Mandola, Mandocello, Bouzouki, Guitars, Bass Guitars, you name it'cello.


Well, I have been using TIs for years (along with other brands), on mandos and 'cellos, and always trim them. However, I have been tempted not to trim them on the 'cello, but just because I want my buddies to know that I spent $150 on a set of strings  :Smile: 

Al

----------


## foldedpath

An update on my experiment with TI Starks. Nope, after a few more sessions and a workshop heavy with fiddlers and pipers, I've decided they just don't have enough "cut" to be heard, or to hear myself well enough. 

There is a period of a couple of weeks when they're new, where they're almost competitive with the GHS Silk and Bronze strings I've been using. But they do continue to dull down some more and that just doesn't work for Irish/Scottish trad gatherings unless it's just a few people there. I can't afford to replace TI's often enough to retain that initial hint of a bite in the  tone.

I'll miss the feel under my fingers, I really like that. But tone and power is everything when you're already the quietest instrument in the group.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## meow-n-dolin

> An update on my experiment with TI Starks. Nope, after a few more sessions and a workshop heavy with fiddlers and pipers, I've decided they just don't have enough "cut" to be heard, or to hear myself well enough.


I love the TIs, but my experience is the same. So, when I need a little extra bite, I use the Ej74s (on my Eastman F-copy), but if there are just a few folks, or we're playing more modern stuff, or for my occasional excursions into more "classical" pieces, I use the TIs (on my other Eastman F-copy).  I DO love the sweet tone. 

Someday, I might find the "perfect" set.  :Smile: 

Al

----------


## pops1

> An update on my experiment with TI Starks. Nope, after a few more sessions and a workshop heavy with fiddlers and pipers, I've decided they just don't have enough "cut" to be heard, or to hear myself well enough. 
> 
> There is a period of a couple of weeks when they're new, where they're almost competitive with the GHS Silk and Bronze strings I've been using. But they do continue to dull down some more and that just doesn't work for Irish/Scottish trad gatherings unless it's just a few people there. I can't afford to replace TI's often enough to retain that initial hint of a bite in the  tone.
> 
> I'll miss the feel under my fingers, I really like that. But tone and power is everything when you're already the quietest instrument in the group.


Silk and Bronze strings are not like silk and steel, they have as much tension as phosphor bronze. Actually on a guitar they have more tension than phosphor bronze for the same gauge set. You might try the pure nickel, they last and I think they have less tension. I don't have the specs for mandolin strings, only guitar, so it's just my feeling from using them.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## pheffernan

> An update on my experiment with TI Starks. Nope, after a few more sessions and a workshop heavy with fiddlers and pipers, I've decided they just don't have enough "cut" to be heard, or to hear myself well enough. 
> 
> There is a period of a couple of weeks when they're new, where they're almost competitive with the GHS Silk and Bronze strings I've been using. But they do continue to dull down some more and that just doesn't work for Irish/Scottish trad gatherings unless it's just a few people there. I can't afford to replace TI's often enough to retain that initial hint of a bite in the  tone.
> 
> I'll miss the feel under my fingers, I really like that. But tone and power is everything when you're already the quietest instrument in the group.


If you like the TI’s enough, try buying a National RM-1 to put under them!  :Grin:

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## DougC

You might try D'Addario EFW74's. They have a brighter sound that carries a little better and you have the feel of flat wounds. I'm not sure they will 'cut it' in big sessiuns enough. But it is worth a try.  (They are cheaper than TI's as well).






> An update on my experiment with TI Starks. Nope, after a few more sessions and a workshop heavy with fiddlers and pipers, I've decided they just don't have enough "cut" to be heard, or to hear myself well enough. 
> 
> There is a period of a couple of weeks when they're new, where they're almost competitive with the GHS Silk and Bronze strings I've been using. But they do continue to dull down some more and that just doesn't work for Irish/Scottish trad gatherings unless it's just a few people there. I can't afford to replace TI's often enough to retain that initial hint of a bite in the  tone.
> 
> I'll miss the feel under my fingers, I really like that. But tone and power is everything when you're already the quietest instrument in the group.

----------


## foldedpath

> If you like the TIs enough, try buying a National RM-1 to put under them!


I've thought about it, for years now.  :Smile: 

Haven't pulled the trigger because they're very expensive for what they are, and every time I listen to a YouTube clip of what an RM-1 sounds like even with TI strings, it doesn't sound enough like a mandolin to my ears. Might as well get a tenor banjo if I'm going down that path. And it would be easier to hit treble ornaments for Irish tunes on single strings.

Maybe one day, if I find a real bargain on a used one, but those who like them tend to keep them.

----------

pheffernan

----------


## pheffernan

> I've thought about it, for years now. 
> 
> Haven't pulled the trigger because they're very expensive for what they are, and every time I listen to a YouTube clip of what an RM-1 sounds like even with TI strings, it doesn't sound enough like a mandolin to my ears. Might as well get a tenor banjo if I'm going down that path. And it would be easier to hit treble ornaments for Irish tunes on single strings.
> 
> Maybe one day, if I find a real bargain on a used one, but those who like them tend to keep them.


Ears are different of course, but the modern National mandolins strike mine as very different from a tenor banjo. Ive always described the tone as akin to an oval only with incredible volume and a touch of reverb.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## liestman

Seeing this thread a little late. I use a National RM1 with mittel gauge Thomastik strings in a fairly large Irish session on a regular basis. Sitting at home, it is a bit brash but in a large session, the tone becomes just a mandolin that happens to be very loud, so it is great for retaining some dynamics in your playing. Be aware though - they are very directional. If you think you are playing loud enough, the people you aim the RM1 at will think you are waaay too loud. Anyway, love mine with TI strings.

----------

lflngpicker

----------

